# Monday Madness 9/28/2015 - lots of locations!



## presley (Sep 28, 2015)

Mondays may just become your favorite day of the week!

Introducing this week’s specials…

Back to School Bonanza!
Arizona - Phoenix - South Mountain Preserve, Rancho Vistoso
California - Angels Camp, Big Bear, Indio, Anaheim
Florida - Orlando - Kingstown Reef, Orlando - Reunion, Fort Lauderdale - Sea Gardens
Hawaii - Kihei
Louisiana - New Orleans - Avenue Plaza
Missouri - Lake of the Ozarks
Nevada - Las Vegas - Boulevard, Las Vegas - Tropicana, Las Vegas - Spencer Street
New Mexico - Santa Fe, Taos
Oklahoma - Grand Lake
The kids are back in school and summer is officially wrapped up - now it's time to get a new set of vacations on the calendar! Check out these resorts with some of the best availability for the year ahead, including next summer, especially if you book soon! At just $.07 per credit, you may want to book a few! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, October 11th.
Book your Monday Madness for only $.07 a credit


----------



## taterhed (Sep 28, 2015)

Sweet.  Thanks for the post.


----------

